# IronMagLabs 1-Andro Rx Review



## Boogz1218 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey guys....

Just finished 4 weeks of this stuff and am currently in the pct part of it.  Thought i'd give some honest feedback....

AWESOME!

Height: 5'2
Starting Weight: 152 lbs
Bodyfat: 11%
Deadlift: 225 5x5
Calories before 1-Andro: 1900 

I had just come off of a cut, and was really low carbing it, so my strength was in the shitter....BUT....

Ending Weight: 170 lbs
Bodyfat: 14%
Deadlift: 295 5x5
Caloriers during 1-Andro: 2800-2900

I stayed as lean as I could hope with how much i've been eating, but i've been PR'ing every week since I got off.  So that says something.  My diet has remained the same.  Other supplements being taken while on it....

Whey Protein
Dextrose
BCAA's
Fish Oil
Kre-Alkalyn
ZMA
Multi

Overall, i'd recommend it.  I look way better at 170 right now than I ever did before.  More muscular, less fat.  Good job IronMag


----------



## Rahl (Jun 18, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> Just finished 4 weeks of this stuff and am currently in the pct part of it.  Thought i'd give some honest feedback....
> 
> ...



Nice review. It's a shame to hear they are discontinuing this one. It's one of the ones I've been wanting to try. Don't know that I'll get to it before it's gone.


----------



## troubador (Jun 18, 2011)

Rahl said:


> Nice review. It's a shame to hear they are discontinuing this one. It's one of the ones I've been wanting to try. Don't know that I'll get to it before it's gone.



Buy now, use later?


----------



## Rahl (Jun 18, 2011)

troubador said:


> Buy now, use later?



You buying? Seriously, I'm pretty stocked up right now. I WOULD like to but alas I just don't have the $$$ right now. If it's still around when I can get it I will.


----------

